# Canberra - Funda struck 25/1/07



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

The time had come for Funda to pick up his new 2007 Hobie Outback and with his friend Wes ( Blacktruck ) in town and new member Caught2 ( Kim ) recently securing a 2006 Hobie Sport we all decided to meet at Black Mountain Peninsula for a late afternoon trip, arriving around 6pm at the ramp I was pleasantly suprised Allan, Wes and Kim were already rigging up with lots of attention being paid to detail on Fundas fishfinder setup ( Which im hoping he posts in the 'Do it yourself' section ).

Wind was blowing hard from the east with white caps prevailing towards the infamous snags and Redfin Land, I had some big transducer issues ( Not sure what, depth was fluctuating hardcore ) so I lagged behind while the others sped off with Wes in tow on the old school Bass SIK, I could hear Allan on the phone enjoying his conversation while drinking Turkey, having a smoke and trolling lures all at the same time ( Talk about multi-tasking, not available on the Bass kayak ), spoke to Kim briefly as she was on her way out of the wind and then I pressed on for a troll slow rolling a Smak Brolga deep diver while juggling steering duties.

The Outback cut through the water like a demon quite easily out performing the other yaks ( The Sport held its own though in windy conditions ) but the wind was getting heavier and my solo Outfitter was copping a flogging all while Wes paddled through it successfully, we all headed over to calmer water sheltered by the point around the spot were Victor - Victor had pulled a Golden Perch the previous weekend ( Along with some bank anglers landing a few Golden Perch on Saturday last week ).

Spinnerbaits were thrown all over the shop with a few hits and misses while I tied on a TN60 Jackal, a few small taps later and my 12lb braid and heavy baitcaster were almost pulled into the water which I ofcourse called for a Yellowbelly but instead found a ruckus 36cm Redfin trying to avoid being brought on board, meanwhile unknown to me the boys had already pulled out there own Jackals ( In various colours and sizes ) for some instant results Including Wes managing a double hookup before Funda replicated the result in a slightly bigger format... Wasn't long after that the BIG Redfin came out to play with Funda christening the Outback hard with 2 massive specimens, I didn't have much luck after that but Wes kept on the school managing plenty of small Redfin ( Which he released to my amazement! ).

Something happened that I couldn't explain, fish went quiet but Allan was on to something playing a slightly different game pulling drag on the Dropshot setup with 30lb braid, a BIG Golden Perch measured at 60cm was handled correctly and brought aboard ( My request was finally granted ) which rounded off the trip quite well, Funda seemed pleased but kept flogging the water in search of more native friends for a few strong hits but no takers... Kim was holding her own with a few small Redfin a little further down the bank but it was getting dark and we were all due home, I knew this trip would be good ( Apart from Kims pedal coming off the mirage drive ) but never expected a Yellowbelly that big especially on the Outbacks maiden voyage.

Thanks for the great company and well done Allan and Kim ( Nice to chat to you too Wes ), glad you both enjoy your new Hobie's and welcome to the real darkside of kayak fishing, don't let anyone tell you ( Especially Occy and friends ) that fishing from a kayak with pedals isn't the real deal, perhaps we can rub it in down at Barlings Beach and teach the others the advantages of mirage drives, hope to be out on the water soon on my new Quest and look forward to securing my first native of the year.
































































Hope you enjoyed the report! 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Been waiting all night for this report! what a top arvo and I am really sorry I couldn't have been there!

Well Done Allan, biggest golden I have heard of this season!

Derek, Great report and pics as always!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

derek, great report mate , you have a gift for writing, gee you guys are really enjoying yourselfs down there and what about those fish , dont care if there redfin or bloody pinkfin , they are still good fish and great to eat , good piccies derek, top stuff mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Well!

What an arvo it was, these hobie yaks are awesome 

The fish were there and I caught a native on my maiden voyage, it dont get much better than that! especially when I'm sitting amongst a crowd who were catching reddies hand over fist.

I would love to repeat Dereks comments while the photo shoot of the golden moment was being done, however those words and the name calling is not tollerated on these foruns.

Geez I hope this new yak brings as much luck for the rest of its time as it did tonight, look out feb comp entries.

Great to meet you Kim your a real champ, but sorry I was too busy to hold hands tonight, maybe next time :lol:

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report Derek, ripper yella Funda. You guys are building up quite a keen yak fishing group up there in Canberra.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXGBV4gAACRfgAASYCeiGqWgdAA/79+wMAC6mKjNRpoyGgMQABoAao9RpoD1AAAAAAamhoJHoNR6j0I0ADBCQhr2MNHnNWAGGKYTxUsGR+kk/80Mb18+5x3iRug+zVYKWxJ7hjqUIZ7UgAgxSj4GtMRjSQiWXuyCkpvOvkOepSYywbGZ0QiSRRVqbJISXeejWmHqytiep2uzrUoX1BgvSVyxEmLMaU3cK0ntdXJYp2W8V2LqRCRuOwNoECNKkpAM2DfHzriCZVIy2FyA3+LuSKcKEg4wKvEA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paff a good report mate and great to see the new boats getting among the fish particularly that that goldie of Allans



> don't let anyone tell you ( Especially Occy and friends ) that fishing from a kayak with pedals isn't the real deal, perhaps we can rub it in down at Barlings Beach and teach the others the advantages of mirage drives,


Mate although this was no doubt said in fun, I doubt any would question the advantage of pedals....but there are those who are happy using their paddles with the exercise of paddling high on their own agenda and decided against Hobie for that very reason....I am one :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

What a cracker of a yellow Alan! Congratulations on the cherry for the yak. Hope you and her have many fond memories to come.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top way to christen the outback Allan.

Good session for all by the look of it and nicely captured Derek


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Will be heading out again this arvo around 4ish for round 2 if anyones interested.

Here's another pic of yesterdays yella, not the best pic but gives a good indication of it's size.










Cheers, Allan


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great report Guys and girls, and top fishing. Funda I reckon that Outback just paid for itself. Steve.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great report guys, and congrats allan on that yella, looks like a horse.
im sure it will be the first of many to come mate


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice yellow there Funda. What size to those things grow to and how do you guys cook most of you fish. Do you pan fry them, bake them or smoke. My brother lives over on your island and recons your flatties are a bit like our gurnard. He's just bought himself a yak- not sure if he's had it out much yet.

Anyhows well done

NM


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Gday NM,

Yeah gurnard and flatties do taste pretty much the same and I'm very partial to a feed of either, they are very nice table fish.

Yellas (golden perch) are great to eat in smaller sizes but ones like the one I got the other day tend to be very fatty, theres too much friggin around with em to prepare for the table.

Yellas have been recorded above 30lb but those big fish are rare, biggest I've ever caught was about 8kg.

8kg (16lb) Windamere Golden from 1998









Cheers, Allan


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez theres some fat yellas in windy hey


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for that funda. those are decent size yellows

I'm quite partial to a feed of gurnard myself and my brothers always on the look out for your flatties

NM


----------

